# Look what I spotted!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Look what I spotted in the parking lot!!!!

An Orange Tesla Roadster!!!!!



Didn't even know they exist in the open road!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Love it! And its ORANGE! It'll match my hat!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

That is just full of win... Love it. Want one.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

With today's gas price, that's an expensive drive. But if you can afford it, it's going to be a very sweet drive.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

theirs a guy with a silver one across from were i work but its just a lotus elise chassis and body, the tesla shares roughly 6 percent of its components with the Lotus Elise


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

It looks kinda ugly, especially those side mirrors. From the back it looks nice but too much like an elice. Id prefer an elice tho, its better looking


----------

